# MERGED: Blazers and Barry close to a deal? Has anyone else seen this?



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Blazers and Barry close to a deal? Has anyone else seen this?*

got this from another site......hope its true!!!


On ESPNEWS at about 2:30 Ric Bucher said that portland was going to offer him a a reasonable contract sometime this week and he would likely accept it. So if he isn't lying then portland could land the shooter we have need since 2001


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers and Barry close to a deal? Has anyone else seen this?*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> got this from another site......hope its true!!!
> 
> 
> On ESPNEWS at about 2:30 Ric Bucher said that portland was going to offer him a a reasonable contract sometime this week and he would likely accept it. So if he isn't lying then portland could land the shooter we have need since 2001


I hope thats true, but it's Ric Bucher for gods sake.

Btw, you sure he wasn't talking about jon barry?
:hurl:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Which Barry is it? Balding or Bones?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers and Barry close to a deal? Has anyone else seen this?*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> got this from another site......hope its true!!!
> 
> 
> On ESPNEWS at about 2:30 Ric Bucher said that portland was going to offer him a *a reasonable contract* sometime this week and he would likely accept it. So if he isn't lying then portland could land the shooter we have need since 2001


Sounds more like Jon Barry to me, Brent is going to want something more unreasonable, isn't he?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Blazers and Barry close to a deal? Has anyone else seen this?*



> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds more like Jon Barry to me, Brent is going to want something more unreasonable, isn't he?


compared to the bums who are getting the max+, 5-6 million per year for Brent IS reasonable.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

reasonable is $8M per year, remember GM is going wild.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Blazers and Barry close to a deal? Has anyone else seen this?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> compared to the bums who are getting the max+, 5-6 million per year for Brent IS reasonable.


A couple thoughts about Barry.

Brent (a) isn't any better than most of the players who are getting contracts, and (b) is significantly older than almost all of them.

(a) is an obvious (if debatable) factor. (b) is objective and critical: Brent's on the back end of his career, where the most teams can hope for is for him to stay healthy and not get worse.

With players like Richardson, Turkoglu, and Manu, there's a more significant chance not only that they won't get worse due to age but also that they will improve as they advance into their prime.

With all of this said, an MLE deal for Brent is NOT unreasonable... it's a question of number of years. Three years seems to be the cutoff... if he gets a fourth guaranteed, he'll have to feel like he "won" at some level.

Ed O.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope its Brent


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Blazers and Barry close to a deal? Has anyone else seen this?*



> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> A couple thoughts about Barry.
> ...


in a nutshell...considering the bums that are getting max +, the MLE for Brent IS reasonable.

Ed just gussied up a bit.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

rockets offer him $24.8 for 4 yrs.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

yes, but perhaps he has not signed the ofer sheet yet... or else it would have been announced.

a 4 year deal with Brent with a team option on the 4th would be great for all, just in case he starts to feel his age later on. And at MLE it would be good for all as well

if he continues to be productive, then no worries on the 4th... if he is injury riddled then stop it at 3 years


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

must be Jon

and I don't disapprove

Jon plays with heart, energy, shoots the three well and gets steals

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> rockets offer him $24.8 for 4 yrs.



well, the rockets might have offered him 24.8 for 4 years, but as of yet, he hasn't agree'd to sign..

so my guess is that he was offered it, but really didn't think it was the best (overall) offer.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I hope it's Brent. Jon Barry is like 34 years old. 

I think Brent could really flourish in the Blazers system like Darius Miles. The way teams back off the Blazers, a shooter could have a field day...and Brent is an excellent passer to boot! Great addition to the Blazers, I'd start him over DA anyday.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

It would be great if this was Brent Barry. 

He's getting a pretty nice deal from the Rockets though IMO.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

$5.10 mil est MLE, $5.87 mil, $6.64 mil, $7.40 = $25 mil for 4 years

no guarantee on the 4th year, team option

works for me. but for who?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

and brent said he wanted to stay in the northwest


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Sounds like a good possibility...

http://www.portlandtribune.com/archview.cgi?id=25166

“The Blazers’ interest has been consistent from the beginning. I would say they are definitely a player" -BB.


STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Sounds like a good possibility...
> 
> http://www.portlandtribune.com/archview.cgi?id=25166
> ...





> After averaging 76 games the previous four seasons in Seattle, Barry played only 59 games last season, missing more than a month at midseason with knee problems


I thought Brent broke a bone in his hand?

Infact, it was a broke ring finger, and not his knee that caused him to miss 5 weeks


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

best quote of the article Stomp linked:


(I originally put SoCal, because I thought STOMP was going ot be gone all summer..did I miss a memo? weren't you going to be up in the mountains bragging about the sweet work you do??)


In regards to playing with his brother Jon..



> “I haven’t talked with Jon lately,” Barry says. “He has been playing too much golf. His cell phone doesn’t work between the eighth and ninth holes.
> “We certainly wouldn’t be opposed to playing together. But like I told him, I don’t know how he would handle playing behind me.”


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> I thought Brent broke a bone in his hand?
> 
> Infact, it was a broke ring finger, and not his knee that caused him to miss 5 weeks


True. He had a bruised hip (in both December and March) that affected him, but the broken finger and recovery time forced him to miss the vast majority of the 23 he didn't play in.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> ...I thought STOMP was going ot be gone all summer..did I miss a memo? weren't you going to be up in the mountains bragging about the sweet work you do?


I've just popped back home to SF for the weekend after 3 weeks in the field. I'll let the pix do the bragging. Here's one taken on my birthday last week.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> I've just popped back home to SF for the weekend after 3 weeks in the field. I'll let the pix do the bragging. Here's one taken on my birthday last week.
> ...


braggert!!!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> $5.10 mil est MLE, $5.87 mil, $6.64 mil, $7.40 = $25 mil for 4 years
> 
> no guarantee on the 4th year, team option
> ...


Rockets and Blazers gave B Barry the same offer. MLE is changing every day.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/181460_sonx09.html


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Blazers Interested In Barry - And Visa-Versa.. (PDX Trib)*

From: PDX Trib












> Brent Barry has health issues and, at 32, is no longer the high-riser known as “the Condor” during his years at Oregon State, or the player who later became the NBA’s only white slam-dunk champion.
> That said, the Trail Blazers are seriously interested in signing the veteran guard as a free agent, as well they should be.
> Portland has targeted Barry and a handful of other guards, including Trent Hassell, Derek Fisher, Fred Hoiberg and Bob Sura, as potential acquisitions this summer.
> General Manager John Nash has spoken with Barry and his agent, Arn Tellem, about becoming a Blazer next season.
> ...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I really hope Nash doesn't do something stupid and sign this guy. The last thing this team needs is a smart basketball player that can hit an outside jump shot and is willing to pass the ball to the low post. Not to mention a guy that appears to be a good guy too.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

I'm hearing the Spurs have a deal on the table and Barry (Brent) is willing to accept it, but both sides are waiting to see what the salary cap figure is going to be, plus the Manu contract plays part in this too. If that falls through, they will likely pursue Jax.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Moe The Bartender</b>!
> I'm hearing the Spurs have a deal on the table and Barry (Brent) is willing to accept it, but both sides are waiting to see what the salary cap figure is going to be, plus the Manu contract plays part in this too. If that falls through, they will likely pursue Jax.


I'd like to say I'm hearing things, but the pill takes care of that..

I think the Spurs should go after Jackson, instead of Barry personally.

love your signature..

but you have the words wrong:

Barney:
buy me a beer, two bucks a glass.

come on help me, I'm freezing my ***.

buy me brandy, a snifter of wine.

...who am I kidding, I'll drink turpentine..

Moe: Move it ya drunk, or I'll blast yer rear end.

Barney: I found two bucks!

Moe: 'den come in my friend!


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd like to say I'm hearing things, but the pill takes care of that..
> ...


Actually, I read it...guess some people have to have it explained to them more thoroughly. I DO appreciate the Moe & Barney correction...I basically just did the quote from memory, but with your permission I will add the rest. I have a good Moe avatar picked out, so I guess I need to become a supporting member use it.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Brent Barry services will be between Portland and Houston!*

I just dont see him choosing boston or GS...he wants to stay on the west coast and as far as GS...why would he wanna be on a terrible team that has no shot of going anywhere....bottom line is its either Portland or Houston....its too bad he will probaly take the rockets cause of the players there like tmac and yao....however if theres any truth to him wanting to saty in the oregon area...we got him!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Brent Barry services will be between Portland and Houston!*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> I just dont see him choosing boston or GS...he wants to stay on the west coast and as far as GS...why would he wanna be on a terrible team that has no shot of going anywhere....bottom line is its either Portland or Houston....its too bad he will probaly take the rockets cause of the players there like tmac and yao....however if theres any truth to him wanting to saty in the oregon area...we got him!


Houston is on the west coast now?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Moe The Bartender</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I read it...guess some people have to have it explained to them more thoroughly. I DO appreciate the Moe & Barney correction...I basically just did the quote from memory, but with your permission I will add the rest. I have a good Moe avatar picked out, so I guess I need to become a supporting member use it.


don't need my permission, post it all you want. 

I just was listening to "Go Simpsonic with the Simpsons".


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

I had to shorten the verbage...it said I exceeded the limit. However, I edited the important part :laugh:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Yeah, Everything is West Coast if its West of the Mississippi.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

you should be able to get the whole "section" in there, if you don't push return more than 5 times.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*NO...BUT ITS NOT ON THE EAST COAST EITHER*

i mean texas is alot closer to LA than boston!


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I think if Portland wants him badly enough, they'll need to guarantee that 4th year, which would be a mistake. But, if it happens, it happens, and I suppose they'll deal with that in 2007.

Assuming that DA's not going anywhere and Portland isn't able to get a marquee guard, this is their best move.

Barry can back up Damon and Anderson for a season, then slide into the starting point spot after the mouse scurries away. Our backcourt is vastly improved with this signing. Barry could last long enough until our young players are ready to take over.

Now, would the key to this deal hinge on Portland signing both the Barry's. I'd be open to that too.

Stoudamire and Brent
Anderson and Jon

Then after one season ...

Brent and Telfair
Anderson and Jon

What an improvement to the backcourt!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'll take Wes Person over Jon Barry anyday of the week.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Seattle PI: Blazers top of Barry's list.*

Brent, that is.

(Scroll down to see a glimpse of Sebastian Telfair's future...)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Seattle PI: Blazers top of Barry's list.*



> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> Brent, that is.
> 
> (Scroll down to see a glimpse of Sebastian Telfair's future...)


are you referencing Erick Barkley being on their team, or Mateen Cleeves?

I dont know why anyone thought Mateen was going to be any good. Mateen's college stats weren't even close to being decent. 12 points, 40% shooting...not good.

I also think he was in a car accident or something..right?

Kinda ended his chance at being something more than a wasted pick.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I hope he signs with us!!!!

:clap:


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Seattle PI: Blazers top of Barry's list.*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>:
> 
> are you referencing Erick Barkley being on their team, or Mateen Cleeves?


I dunno - how does one reference?

I was talking about Barkley.



> I dont know why anyone thought Mateen was going to be any good. Mateen's college stats weren't even close to being decent. 12 points, 40% shooting...not good.


Hey, check out Eric Snow's Michigan State stats - pretty crappy too. And he turned out okay. And Izzo didn't name his kid after Snow...

But I think Cleaves was a pity pick by the then-desperate Pistons. Joe D. was just easing into his Hall-of-Fame GM career. (And he managed to get *Jon* Barry [masterful segue back to the Barrys, huh?] for him, so...)



> I also think he was in a car accident or something..right?


I presume you're not thinking of Bobby Hurley, but I do remember something about Cleaves getting injured.

Talking of Hurley (because I was, even if you weren't), I got a Grant Hill highlights video out of the local store (hey, it was free) and Hurley looked GOOD at Duke. Nippy little bugger and some phenomenal passes. Maybe THAT'S Telfair's future (minus the careening SUV, I hope).


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Seattle PI: Blazers top of Barry's list.*



> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, check out Eric Snow's Michigan State stats - pretty crappy too. And he turned out okay. And Izzo didn't name his kid after Snow...


Snow was a 2nd rounder tho, 


> But I think Cleaves was a pity pick by the then-desperate Pistons. Joe D. was just easing into his Hall-of-Fame GM career. (And he managed to get *Jon* Barry [masterful segue back to the Barrys, huh?] for him, so...)


I think Cleaves was a pity pick too.


> I presume you're not thinking of Bobby Hurley, but I do remember something about Cleaves getting injured.


No, I meant Cleaves had one..but I don't recall what the circumstances are..

It is a shame what happened to Bobby tho.


> Talking of Hurley (because I was, even if you weren't), I got a Grant Hill highlights video out of the local store (hey, it was free) and Hurley looked GOOD at Duke. Nippy little bugger and some phenomenal passes. Maybe THAT'S Telfair's future (minus the careening SUV, I hope).


that wouldn't be a bad thing, imho. If Telfair is just a solid player, (you know, 15 points, and 7-9 assist a game) I'd be more than happy.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Don't remember Cleaves getting injured in a car accident, but that could just be my faulty memory.

However, I do remember Cleaves' brother being gun down in a drive-by shooting. I think that was kind of the end of Cleaves.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Seattle PI: Blazers top of Barry's list.*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>:
> Snow was a 2nd rounder tho


So? He shouldn't've been, should he? (Any more than Alvin Williams should.) Where he was picked has nothing to do with whether his college stats preclude him being a solid pro.



> that wouldn't be a bad thing, imho. If Telfair is just a solid player, (you know, 15 points, and 7-9 assist a game) I'd be more than happy.


Hmm. Did Hurley ever shoot >40% BEFORE the crash? And didn't the Kings suck just as much with him as without him?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Seattle PI: Blazers top of Barry's list.*



> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> 
> 
> So? He shouldn't've been, should he?


actually, yes, he should have been. He's a PG who's playing like a 2nd rounder. It's not like he's playing like Tony Parker, or Avery Johnson.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

THIS THREAD IS DONE.

Brent Barry goes to SA SPURS.


----------

